# Great training earthquake drill!



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I was able to join my county's earthquake drill, this time not as a medic. We had over forty patients, six dead, a house had partially collapsed trapping people, and a bridge collapsed on a school bus, and one exploded building
They set out cadaver for us, so we got to search through he tunnels, rubble, fields and house. The college was filming, had reporters, kids everywhere, news crews, fire trucks working, compete chaos! 

Greta came out ready to go! The moving tunnels were a challenge, but clmbing over to the top floor went great. She loves to do this! 

She worked right through the reporters, people injured and al the disaster, found her hides, did great. The outside ones went well found a leg, then a dead raccoon, ignored it. The ground hog was alive lol,and she even alerted with that thing growling at her. She followed all commands,went any direction as told. She recovered all bodies!
i think she is ready!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Fantastic. Sure sounds like you are ready. Good job. Who knows, maybe someday we'll have a new Reelfoot Lake, ha ha. 

DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Cool sounds like a neat experience; se have had tornado drills but never an earthquake drill.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

julie allen said:


> The outside ones went well found a leg, then a dead raccoon, ignored it.


I am jealous that you have a leg as a training aid.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

If we ever do get what's expected on our fault line, our emergency services will be useless. However, it was great training for me and the dog to get deployed!
Konnie I had an awesome connection for training aids, but now she has quit. I have yet to talk with the new pathologist, but hoping it will be the same as the surgical team and lab techs are all very familiar with our training.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Konnie Hein said:


> I am jealous that you have a leg as a training aid.


Me TOO! At least I know we can find the big stuff and work to source but it would be nice to train on it more often.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Sounds like a great exercise! Good to hear training is going well.


----------

